# "Myers-Briggs" Personality Type Indicator - what are you?



## HoopleHead (Jun 20, 2008)

about the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator

the test!
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

*what type are you? are flashaholics largely the same type?*


im an *INTJ* (Introverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging) :wave:
http://www.personalitypage.com/INTJ.html
http://typelogic.com/intj.html


----------



## adamlau (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

Extraverted (44%) Sensing (12%) Feeling (50%) Judging (1%)


----------



## lctorana (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

[SIZE=+1]IntrovertedSensingThinkingJudging[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]781144[/SIZE]


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

Wonder how many qualified people got turned down for a job because of this ridiculous test that _sooo _many companies treat as Holy Gospel. :ironic:


----------



## gallagho (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

I'm INTJ


----------



## LukeA (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

ENFJ


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

INTJ no doubt about that!


----------



## cat (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

Mastermind INTJ. 
Although many of the test questions were not specific enough to different situations - in other words, the answer would more correctly be "It depends." So, I think it's quite inaccurate. 



> *Rational Portrait of the Mastermind (INTJ)*All Rationals are good at planning operations, but *Masterminds* are head and shoulders above all the rest in contingency planning. Complex operations involve many steps or stages, one following another in a necessary progression, and Masterminds are naturally able to grasp how each one leads to the next, and to prepare alternatives for difficulties that are likely to arise any step of the way. Trying to anticipate every contingency, Masterminds never set off on their current project without a Plan A firmly in mind, but they are always prepared to switch to Plan B or C or D if need be.
> Masterminds are rare, comprising no more than, say, one percent of the population, and they are rarely encountered outside their office, factory, school, or laboratory. Although they are highly capable leaders, Masterminds are not at all eager to take command, preferring to stay in the background until others demonstrate their inability to lead. Once they take charge, however, they are thoroughgoing pragmatists. Masterminds are certain that efficiency is indispensable in a well-run organization, and if they encounter inefficiency-any waste of human and material resources-they are quick to realign operations and reassign personnel. Masterminds do not feel bound by established rules and procedures, and traditional authority does not impress them, nor do slogans or catchwords. Only ideas that make sense to them are adopted; those that don't, aren't, no matter who thought of them. Remember, their aim is always maximum efficiency.In their careers, Masterminds usually rise to positions of responsibility, for they work long and hard and are dedicated in their pursuit of goals, sparing neither their own time and effort nor that of their colleagues and employees. Problem-solving is highly stimulating to Masterminds, who love responding to tangled systems that require careful sorting out. Ordinarily, they verbalize the positive and avoid comments of a negative nature; they are more interested in moving an organization forward than dwelling on mistakes of the past.
> Masterminds tend to be much more definite and self-confident than other Rationals, having usually developed a very strong will. Decisions come easily to them; in fact, they can hardly rest until they have things settled and decided. But before they decide anything, they must do the research. Masterminds are highly theoretical, but they insist on looking at all available data before they embrace an idea, and they are suspicious of any statement that is based on shoddy research, or that is not checked against reality.


----------



## Christoph (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

[SIZE=-0]*YOUR TYPE*[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]E[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]N[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]T[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]J[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]*Strength of the preferences %*[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]1[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]25[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]11[/SIZE]


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*



cat said:


> Mastermind INTJ.
> Although many of the test questions were not specific enough to different situations - in other words, the answer would more correctly be "It depends." So, I think it's quite inaccurate.


 
so INTJ doesnt describe you well? i find that the description matches me pretty darn well


----------



## adamlau (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

My description matched me well at the time I took the test. However, the results are not even close to an indicator of who I am on a day to day basis. I can be ESFJ, or INTJ at any given moment, depending on the situation at hand. Some of us are simply too adaptable to be corned into a cursory, absolute description.


----------



## Illum (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

Introverted (89) Sensing (38) Feeling (12) Judging (11)


----------



## meuge (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] ISFJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]IntrovertedSensingFeelingJudging [SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 1112544


----------



## jtr1962 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

Your Type is INFP (Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving). Strength of the preferences: Introverted-56%, Intuitive-50%, Feeling-12%, Perceiving-33%



> Idealist Portrait of the Healer (INFP)
> 
> Healers present a calm and serene face to the world, and can seem shy, even distant around others. But inside they're anything but serene, having a capacity for personal caring rarely found in the other types. Healers care deeply about the inner life of a few special persons, or about a favorite cause in the world at large. And their great passion is to heal the conflicts that trouble individuals, or that divide groups, and thus to bring wholeness, or health, to themselves, their loved ones, and their community.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with some of the other posters that these questions can't all be answered with a simple yes or no. Oddly, I think the test better describes me as I was perhaps 25 years ago, before being jaded by life. I probably still exhibit most of these traits, but I seldom act on them any more.


----------



## Martin (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

This indicator is going to be pretty constant throughout a person's life, and it tells a lot about a person.
I feel such information shouldn't be scattered across the I'net.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

7 / 15 responses indicated INTJ was their personality so far (including myself). Is there a slight pattern for Flashoholics here or just an anomaly based on the currently small sample size?

Btw, I thought this sentence was a good descriptor about Flashoholics... _"Masterminds are naturally able to grasp how each one leads to the next, and to prepare alternatives for difficulties that are likely to arise any step of the way. *Trying to anticipate every contingency, Masterminds never set off on their current project without a Plan A firmly in mind, but they are always prepared to switch to Plan B or C or D if need be.*" 

_For me, Plan B or C is Light #2, 3...


----------



## jtr1962 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*



Martin said:


> This indicator is going to be pretty constant throughout a person's life, and it tells a lot about a person.
> 
> I feel such information shouldn't be scattered across the I'net.


Posting info like this here is probably fairly harmless. After all, people could be lying about their results, or perhaps never took the test at all but posted the personality type they thought they were. Giving these tests to prospective employees is silly I think. All the career choices suggested for my personality type are most definitely not things I would enjoy doing.


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

Introverted - 56%
Sensing - 75%
Thinking - 88%
Judging - 11%


----------



## swampgator (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*



adamlau said:


> My description matched me well at the time I took the test. However, the results are not even close to an indicator of who I am on a day to day basis.


 
I've taken it four times and got four different results over a course of 23 years. I've found that's it more of an indicator my mood at the particular time I take it. The test I just took indicates: INFJ

I think the Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory (MMPI) is a better test. It has over 500 questions so it can more acutely narrow down responses as opposed to the MB test, whose questions I find to be too vague.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

I scored the folowing:

```
Introverted Sensing Thinking Judging 
89          38      50       22
```


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*



RGB_LED said:


> 7 / 15 responses indicated INTJ was their personality so far (including myself). Is there a slight pattern for Flashoholics here or just an anomaly based on the currently small sample size?


A good example of critical thinking ... how like an INTJ 

FYI, INTJs are consistently identified at a fairly high level on online Myers-Briggs tests - suggesting they make up a good portion of internet users generally. I recall one study from the early days of the web finding ~40% of respondents to be INTJs, despite the prevalence being supposedly <1% in the general population. 

I know a lot of people dismiss these tests, and I suspect part of the reason is the overly simple characterizations of the various profiles online (and the fact that most of us don't like thinking we can be easily profiled ). But the point is really to help us appreciate how other personality types approach problems/situations in a manner different from our own. In a group setting, this can demonstrated pretty powerfully by breaking individuals into sub-groups according to their key personality indicators and asking them to tackle specific tasks/problems. It can be quite startlingly to notice the fundamental differences in how different groups even begin to approach the same problem (and the huge similarity among members of your own group).


----------



## js (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

INTJ. Last time I took it, which was over a decade ago.


----------



## binky (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Myers-Briggs Type Indicator - what are you?*

Hmmmm. I thought this seemed familiar (prev. CPF discussion), but I'm old. Hehe. Seems like just last year but it was ... 2003! I guess I should take the test & see what it says.


```
Your Type is 
INFJ
Introverted  Intuitive  Feeling  Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44                 62          12        33
```

So many of those questions I could have gone either way though. Especially the ones about whether I'd act on feelings or reason. It'd depend on the situation at hand. I found the test frustrating.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 21, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] ENFJ
[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]You are:
moderately expressed extravert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
distinctively expressed judging personality
ExtravertedIntuitiveFeelingJudging [SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 56253867


----------



## shroomy (Jun 21, 2008)

INTP. 89, 75, 12, 78 respectively. When I took this test a couple years back I was an INFP.


----------



## baterija (Jun 21, 2008)

First time IIFP - the healer
going back and changing just the questions that were most of the "it depends" type...
INTP - the architect

Consciously manipulating the answers of the "it depends" questions to get a third answer (while still being truthful) gives ENTJ - the field marshall. Although there are some decided aspects of the architect in my personality the description isn't a very good fit overall. The healer and field marshall are about equal fits and I could have seen myself in either of them, and believed the test basically worked. That's despite the "letters" of the type title being exactly opposite.

Any employer who used this in a hiring decisions best be careful. I didn't even need to lie to get three decidely different answers. :devil:


----------



## Retinator (Jun 21, 2008)

Been a few years since I took the test so I can't remember the ratios.

Another INTJ, I also remember taking one particular test that labelled my secondary type as an ISTJ. 

Much of the description matches me, but I have a tonne of extra quirks I don't think fall into any category 

INTJ's are supposed to be rare, plenty of us here !

Wonder if there's any connection to type/brand of light to personality type.


----------



## dulridge (Jun 21, 2008)

ISFP - but then my job involves working with mentally ill people. 44 12 25 11%

ISFJ till it noticed I'd missed some questions. But since the J was 1% I'd say hardly meaningful.

72 questions don't even come close to being meaningful, especially with yes/no answers.

So i redid it with answers at least as honest as the time before. Very different result.

INFJ
56	12	12	11

One does doubt the meaningfulness of the test...


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 21, 2008)

INTJ 
[SIZE=+1]78[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]38[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]62[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]33[/SIZE]


----------



## NA8 (Jun 21, 2008)

A lot of these different personality tests are nothing more than the various attributes that astrologers use simplified and cleaned up for public consumption. Like many people drawn to psychology, Jung was into astrology and all that stuff like alchemy. This test is fairly basic. Some others based on keywords you pick to describe yourself are just crude translations of astrology concepts into acceptable testing. Francoise Gauquelin wrote a book that highlights a lot of the basic idea, Psychology of the Planets. She had 38 pages of those buzz words in an appendix. Debates rage on to rival biblical wars, but I always chuckle when I see one of those buzzword tests.


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 22, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
*[SIZE=+2]ISFJ*[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=+1]IntrovertedSensingFeelingJudging[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]1125381[/SIZE] 

I think its broken.


----------



## shiftd (Jun 22, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]As expected, I am introverted 

Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] ISTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]IntrovertedSensingThinkingJudging [SIZE=-0]
Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 56 1 38 1


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 22, 2008)

ENFJ


----------



## Fallingwater (Jun 22, 2008)

Your Type is
ENFP
Extraverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
56	50	25	33


You are:

* moderately expressed extravert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed feeling personality
* moderately expressed perceiving personality

That page had a link explaining the concept of Champion Idealist.

I'd hardly call myself an idealist...


----------



## KC2IXE (Jun 22, 2008)

another INTJ


----------



## AvPD (Jul 2, 2008)

I first took the test about ten years ago, according to the book by David Keirsey the N/S factor is the major factor, the others are largely irrelevant. As an INTJ, I am surprised to see such a large number in this thread, given how few we are as a percentage of the population in the outside world. Does an INTJ temperament and needing illumination at night go hand-in-hand somehow? Are we most heavily disposed to place a high value on good illumination?


----------



## cat (Jul 3, 2008)

AvPD said:


> Does an INTJ temperament and needing illumination at night go hand-in-hand somehow? Are we most heavily disposed to place a high value on good illumination?



No, it probably has more to do with liking well-engineered tools, technical tools, that are aesthetically appealing to and that we can actually use. There are probably other machines that we would be interested in but are much more expensive and we would have no application for them. 

There is so much attraction here to modding and "lego". We can do it in this context relatively inexpensively and without a lot of expensive tools and equipment, compared to high performance engines, for example. 

Adamlau, and jtr1963, yes, pretty much what I was trying to say. :thumbsup:These tests are limited - good, and interesting, but limited. 
Very much dependent on situations and circumstances, and those can include the influences of planetary cycles and what we eat and so on.


----------



## DonShock (Jul 3, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Introverted.......Intuitive........Thinking.........Judging[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]67...................12................75................67[/SIZE]


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 3, 2008)

ENTJ
Extraverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging

11	12	38	22

# slightly expressed extravert
# slightly expressed intuitive personality
# moderately expressed thinking personality
# slightly expressed judging personality

I'm pretty slight with everything... no extremes at all.


----------



## verbie (Jul 4, 2008)

i took this test in college for a course. the true Myers-Briggs test is much lengthier and your answers are not YES, NO, but a a rating from 0 to 10. anyways, i thought Myers-Briggs Type Indicator was interesting. but of course i had to, i spent a whole semester studying it, hehehe. i was successfully brainwashed.


----------



## Jay T (Jul 4, 2008)

Count me in as another one of the rare INTJ crowd.


----------



## Lasernerd (Jul 5, 2008)

ENTP


----------



## AvPD (Jul 5, 2008)

(post content deleted)


----------



## Trashman (Aug 2, 2008)

ENTP 1,50,25,11

I had some difficulty determining, whether I should answer "yes" or "no," for more than several of them, though, and found that "sometimes" was more fitting.


----------



## RyanA (Aug 2, 2008)

INTJ, the career indicator is kinda creepy. Those are all areas I've thought about pursuing. With the exception of the whole Business Management thing, I'm all set on that.


----------



## Mostly (Aug 3, 2008)

Great thread! Thanks for starting it!  I have read a few books on the subject... 

I'm an INTP.

*One of the more user-friendly, easy-to-read online sets of profiles (aka "portraits") can be found here*: The Personality Type Portraits

The portraits there aren't perfect, and I disagree slightly with some of the characterizations, but they're among the most readable and easily comprehensible ones online. 

I'm a big fan of Myers Briggs typology, but yes, the online test is pretty weak in some areas. A suggestion for those who take the test on their own (either from a book or online), without assistance available from anyone well versed in MB types, is to read _all _the profiles and see if some of the others don't fit better. Especially if one or two of your preferences were "slightly expressed," read the other alternatives for those, i.e. for an INFP whose I and F scores were low, try ENFP, ENTP, INTP. 

The really fun thing about reading all the profiles is thinking about family members or others close to you and imagining which of the profiles fit them best. It took me many hours of thinking about it and matching it to observations of actual family interactions (not just my memories of such!), but eventually I saw how my family members each fit a certain profile extremely well and the MB types gave me a lot of insight into recurring personality features and clashes that make families so... _interesting_!

--------------------------------------------------------

*Including myself, here's the scorecard so far in this thread:*

ISTJ - llll
ESTJ - 
ISFJ - lll
ESFJ - l
ISTP - 
ESTP - 
ESFP - 
ISFP - 
ENTJ - ll
INTJ - lllllllllllll (13/35!)
ENTP - ll
INTP - ll
ENFJ - lll
INFJ - ll
ENFP - l
INFP - ll
 NSYR (NaySaYeR--Didn't Answer) - llllll

Verbie and selfbuilt aren't exactly "naysayers," but still didn't answer the question in this thread so I put them there. 

RGB_LED had two more INTJs listed than I did at that point when he said 7/15 were INTJ. Hm? Well, Christoph edited his post, maybe was an INTJ the first time (still borderline percentage on I/E preference)? To pad the number, RGB_LED might have included Adamlau, too, since he said he could be either ESFJ or INTJ. I counted Adamlau as ESFJ, since that was his original answer. 

Reluctantly counted shroomy as INTP... might be INFP (or something else), because of the mixed results. In my experience, male INFPs often test as Ts (Thinkers), because that is the expected way for men to be in most cultures, and female INTPs are often testing as INFP because that ("Feeling") is the expected way to be as females. This is true for many female Ts and male Fs of other types, too, especially NF men and NT women. 

Didn't count baterija... if healer INFP and field marshall ENTJ fit equally, that actually suggests ENFJ to me. When there's doubt about I/E, I usually suspect E is the right one. Introverts tend to _know _they're introverted! 

Didn't count dulridge, because of mixed results, but INFJ may be the ticket. Dulridge is in an occupation that INFJs are often drawn to. 

*Note--on there being so many INTJs at CPF (and online in general): *first time I took the test, I came out INTJ, and thought it fit me pretty well. I started reading more and more about types, and found an online essay that said INTPs often test as INTJ with the online test. Because the way it is worded, it asks something along the lines of if you would LIKE to be more organized... and INTPs as a rule would, and when they set about to do so, can be obsessively organized! But this wishful "preference" for orderliness is not an actual _personality _preference for such, and usually doesn't last over the long term, nor in more than one small area of their life, usually. 

At any rate, *I'm convinced that significant numbers of those coming out INTJ in the online test are actually INTP.* Once I read An INTP Profile, I knew that was me... it fit me to a T!  The way to determine is to learn enough about the concepts and terminology to understand how the letters translate into functions... an INTP functions with (introverted) Thinking dominant, (EXTRAVERTED) iNtuition secondary, (introverted) Sensing tertiary, and (EXTRAVERTED) Feeling quaternary. This terminology doesn't make intuitive sense until you've spent a lot of time with it, and well, actually it is pretty unwieldy even then. I visualize it as tNsF for INTP (vs. nTfS for INTJ). The Portraits explain these functions better than I can, and also see Personality Type Information at that same website. 

Sorry for such a long post... um... INTPs are often like that, when they're really interested in something (i.e. obsessed)! 

If you're interested in learning even more than what's at Personality Pages, INTP Central (to me) and mbticentral.com look interesting. Yeah, just what any of us need, more forums to read!


----------



## Hamburger (Aug 3, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] ESFP
[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]ExtravertedSensingFeelingPerceiving
[SIZE=-0]Strength of the preferences %
[/SIZE] 33 50 12 11
Woop Wooooop Im something special haha 

Im just happy that I understood all the question hehe


----------



## Stress_Test (Oct 18, 2008)

I know this thread is a bit old, but it was referenced in a recent thread, and after taking the test I felt compelled to post my result.

I was really surprised by this test, because usually these things don't mean much to me, but after the test I clicked on the link for the description of my type, and WOW it pretty much described me exactly! 

For those interested in psychology/personality stuff, I'll post the description with my own comments added, and hopefully you'll find it interesting or useful.

---------------

*Rational Portrait of the Mastermind (INTJ)*All Rationals are good at planning operations, but *Masterminds* are head and shoulders above all the rest in contingency planning. Complex operations involve many steps or stages, one following another in a necessary progression, and Masterminds are naturally able to grasp how each one leads to the next, and to prepare alternatives for difficulties that are likely to arise any step of the way. Trying to anticipate every contingency, Masterminds never set off on their current project without a Plan A firmly in mind, but they are always prepared to switch to Plan B or C or D if need be (I'm all about backup and contingency....as a good engineer should be!  )

Masterminds are rare, comprising no more than, say, one percent of the population , and they are rarely encountered outside their office, factory, school, or laboratory. Although they are highly capable leaders, Masterminds are not at all eager to take command, preferring to stay in the background until others demonstrate their inability to lead (this is a perfect description of my involvement in college engineering team projects; I was usually the leader by default because no one else really stepped up for the job). Once they take charge, however, they are thoroughgoing pragmatists (GET 'ER DONE!! lol). Masterminds are certain that efficiency is indispensable in a well-run organization, and if they encounter inefficiency-any waste of human and material resources-they are quick to realign operations and reassign personnel. Masterminds do not feel bound by established rules and procedures, and traditional authority does not impress them, nor do slogans or catchwords (I do tend to roll my eyes at corporate-speak and hot air). Only ideas that make sense to them are adopted; those that don't, aren't, no matter who thought of them. Remember, their aim is always maximum efficiency (This would explain why I enjoyed the "borg" characters in StarTrek).In their careers, Masterminds usually rise to positions of responsibility, for they work long and hard and are dedicated in their pursuit of goals, sparing neither their own time and effort nor that of their colleagues and employees. Problem-solving is highly stimulating to Masterminds, who love responding to tangled systems that require careful sorting out (I'm currently working on such a system in my job). Ordinarily, they verbalize the positive and avoid comments of a negative nature; they are more interested in moving an organization forward than dwelling on mistakes of the past.
Masterminds tend to be much more definite and self-confident than other Rationals, having usually developed a very strong will (not so sure about the confidence thing, but I can be very strong willed -- some would say stubborn). Decisions come easily to them (NO, but if pushed by a deadline or something I'll make a decision); in fact, they can hardly rest until they have things settled and decided. But before they decide anything, they must do the research (Yes! ...or ask people who've already done the research). Masterminds are highly theoretical, but they insist on looking at all available data before they embrace an idea, and they are suspicious of any statement that is based on shoddy research, or that is not checked against reality (hence my growing disdain for "the internet" .......though I recognize the irony in that this test itself came from "the internet"  )

----------------------

That was pretty fascinating. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## RyanA (Oct 18, 2008)

Little bit ot but I wonder if anyones seen any speculation as to what type of profile Caravaggio (Michelangelo de Merisi da Caravaggio) might have been.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 18, 2008)

*ENTJ*
[SIZE=+1]Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Judging[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]1 12 25 1[/SIZE]

why are my scores low?


----------



## RyanA (Oct 19, 2008)

Low means you're somewhere in the middle of the spectrum on those traits. So about halfway between extrovert and introvert for example.
Low is balanced, which is good.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 19, 2008)

INTJ for me it seems, if it matters...


----------



## TedTheLed (Oct 19, 2008)

YOUR TYPE

I
N
T
J

Strength of the preferences % 

33
50
1
78(!)
Famous people of your particular type:
Stephen Hawking, Andrew Grove, Marie Curie, Guy Kawasaki, Igor Sikorsky, Hillary Clinton, Bonzo, Bozo,Babar, Bababooey.. :nana::nana:

but perhaps I judge too harshly..

:tinfoil:


----------



## jeeves (Jan 20, 2010)

Necro-post. Sorry

ENTJ

1% 62% 1% 1%


Is there something wrong with those #s?


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jan 20, 2010)

INTJ here.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 20, 2010)

Me too INTJ.


----------



## Navin_R_Johnson (Jan 20, 2010)

I - 100
N - 50
T - 88
J - 22


----------



## NonSenCe (Jan 20, 2010)

*I 67%*
*N 12%*
*T 50%*
*P 22%*


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 20, 2010)

Everytime I take an MBTI test, I come out as a fairly strong INTP.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jan 20, 2010)

*INTJ* here


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 21, 2010)

INTP

Introverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving
78 38 88 11


----------



## Kremer (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to score INTP on most of these, now it's almost always INTJ. maybe I understand the questions better.


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought the test questions were often vague and hard to answer as I could have selected either response. 

For example: "Deadlines seem to you to be of relative, rather than absolute, importance"

How can you answer that since some are relative, and some are absolute.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jan 21, 2010)

ENTJ (78 88 1 1) looks like the NTJ part is pretty common, i don't think extrovert and introvert have that much to do with critical thinking...though i used to be rather introverted and shy...but in the ol'e US army they go ahead and train that right outta ya! so my results may be skewed based on experiences...though thats what makes me, me, ouch...i think i just put my brain in a logic loop...time for bed


----------



## Armadew (Jan 22, 2010)

Last time I took the Myers-Briggs test I was a teenager, and I got very differnt results! 
INFJ
Introverted %33 Intuitive %50 Feeling %25 Judging %22


----------



## winston (Jan 22, 2010)

Preference Strength of Pref.
I 89%
N 62%
T 25%
P 67%

Whenever I read stuff on the INTP type, I always think: "wow, I can't stand people who act like that." :shrug: Oh well.
-Winston


----------



## Lasernerd (Jan 22, 2010)

Your Type is 
ENTJ


----------



## MoreGooder (Jan 23, 2010)

Add me to th INTJ list:

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Introverted [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Intuitive Thinking [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Judging[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]67 50 12 1[/SIZE]


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 23, 2010)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 
* [SIZE=+2] INTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging [SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 
67 38 50 56


----------



## saabluster (Jan 24, 2010)

Well for whats its worth. Introverted44 Intuitive25 Feeling25 Perceiving33 
I tend to think these tests are a waste of time as so many of the answers to the questions depend on the context. Seems to be more judgers around here than perceivers.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey saabluster, I perceive you're the first non-NT in a while. (Or am I judging that?)


----------



## Mike 208 (Jan 25, 2010)

Type ISFJ.


----------



## saabluster (Jan 25, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Hey saabluster, I perceive you're the first non-NT in a while. (Or am I judging that?)


I don't know. You haven't posted your results yet.

Funny that I found jtr1962 and I to be oddly close in the results.:wave:


----------



## computernut (Jan 25, 2010)

I took one of these tests last year and got an INTP this time I got an INTJ.


----------



## Point Source (Feb 10, 2010)

Another INTJ here.

I - 89
N - 38
T - 75
J - 22

I enjoy tests like these, and I have taken many online versions of similar tests over the years. I usually find that the descriptions of personality types identify me very well, and this test is no exception... INTJ through and through.

I've also suspected for quite some time that the members of CPF all have strikingly similar personalities that, while commonplace here at CPF, are a rarity in the world outside our beloved community.

I guess I was right! lovecpf


----------



## carrot (Feb 10, 2010)

ISTP...


----------



## Saranic (Feb 10, 2010)

ENTJ, looks like a lot of (I)ntroversion in first slot... Same as formal result


----------

